# Rough looking Northern Pike



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I was fishing at Alkaline Lake ( west of Streeter) yesterday. There were northerns in the shallows getting ready to spawn but they were not interested in my offerings. There have been a few caught but pretty slow. I usually do a little fishing there every year but this year I noticed something dfferent. The northerns have a lot of white blotches on them. I didnt have any in hand so I couldnt get a close up of the situation. I have never seen them look like this. Anybody seen this before?


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I could be wrong but, I have been told that a lot of the time the fish accutally fight and attach anything that comes near them. I have caught some in the past that that have sores and scars that turn white on the fish and they can really tear each other up once in a while. This happens more during spawning.


----------

